# Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji In Dreams



## gursikh123

Sat Sri Akal ji,

Yesterday morning, I had a vivid dream. I dreamt there had been a war with a lot of destruction and Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji was in front of my house, in the Palki Sahib. The moment I saw this vision, I felt very soothed and calmed and the gory scenes of death and destruction just faded away.
Next, I saw my family and I making place to put Sri Guru Granth Sahib in our house. What could this dream possibly mean? I felt so very purified after this dream. I have been through a tough phase over the past few months, but now emerging out of it as a calmer person. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## Ambarsaria

gursikh123 ji welcome to spn and thanks for your first post.

When we are asleep, our senses kind of slow down but are still there to detect sounds, smells, touch, light and taste.  But they are not actively bombarding the brain with too much new stuff due to sleep.  So Brain has some idle time to go through some housekeeping and fun stuff.  These are our dreams.  These can be scary, funny, nice or calming.

So guess what, you are too busy through the day to get some nice thinking done, like most say wordly affairs.  Here comes the brain then as it does not forget.  It gives you a nice dream and can be very visual as you said and all kind of things bundled in.  Usually bad dreams awaken one but nice dreams kind of like story telling are by your side to make you happy in half awake state.

So you are blessed to have a nice dream as you describe and perhaps your brain dreaming the good and happy is telling you it is in balance.  But this is all pretty loose talk from me.

Think good things and you will get good dreams and nice sleep.

Let others think badwelcomemunda

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin

Ambarsaria said:


> gursikh123 ji is welcome to spn and thanks for your first post.
> 
> When we are asleep, our senses kind of slow down but are still there to detect sounds, smells, touch, light and taste.  But they are not actively bombarding the brain with too much new stuff due to sleep.  So Brain has some idle time to go through some housekeeping and fun stuff.  These are our dreams.  These can be scary, funny, nice or calming.
> 
> So guess what, you are too busy through the day to get some nice thinking done, like most say wordly affairs.  Here comes the brain then as it does not forget.  It gives you a nice dream and can be very visual as you said and all kind of things bundled in.  Usually bad dreams awaken one but nice dreams kind of like story telling are by your side to make you happy in half awake state.
> 
> So you are blessed to have a nice dream as you describe and perhaps your brain dreaming the good and happy is telling you it is in balance.  But this is all pretty loose talk from me.
> 
> Think good things and you will get good dreams and nice sleep.
> 
> Let others think badwelcomemunda
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.



gursikh 123 ji

I agree with what Ambarsaria ji has said, but would add. It is exactly because the mind relaxes and the brain is free from ordinary patterns of life sensation, that others things can also happen in dreams. There are no conditioned thoughts to slam, criticize and edit whatever comes up. So dreams are also tools for problem solving. Our intuition is not suppressed.

My sense is that you are solving a problem, and your dream is giving you the tools. What goal have you had in the past that you could not find time or energy to strive for? Does anything in this dream give you intuitions about how to stretch and find your way to that goal? Is your dream giving permission to do that?


----------



## Archived_Member16

YOUR STATEMENT: "I have been through a tough phase over the past few months"

Most psychologist suggest that your dreams are related to your inner desires ( finding your true life path ), & / or something that occurred in your life recently and you were seeking direction / guidance from 'within' -  ( move from the subconscious to the conscious ).  One has to learn to listen and tune in, in silence to these messages and follow the guidance - *Listen to your intuition !*

Recommendation:  With total faith in WAHEGURU JI, do regular desireless Seva + Simran + Sangat !


----------



## Caspian

Truth be told. The science or psychology of dreams is not a completely objective one. I would say your dreams don't mean anything (your body or brain is not trying to tell you something, it jus trying to make sense of random neuronal firing)—you attach w/e meaning to your dreams that you want to attach as a result of your brain trying to put together a coherent image.

Its no lie that you will dream about whatever predominates your line of thought during the day. My fathers dreams often have religious significance to him. When I was younger (and more religious) my dreams had religious imagery and significance as well. But not my dreams are rather random.

But if you feel the need to attach meanings to dream, you shouldn't cherry pick dreams . Keep a log of all your dreams and try to work out the meaning of each. My dad had a dream where he saw Guru Nanak dancing Disco style. I Wonder what the meaning of that dream was


----------

